# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## Doewy

Ik ben al 3 weken niet meer ongesteld. En normaal ben ik vrij regelmatig ongesteld.
Ik heb wel al seks met mn vriend en nou vraag ik me af of ik zwanger ben.?
Wel moet ik zeggen , dat hij nog niet in een condoom is klaar gekomen. En al helemaal niet in mij. Wij hebben het nog niet vaak gedaan. Dus ik denk niet dat iik zwanger ben. Maar dat weet ik niet zeker.
Ook heb ik nogal last gehad van stress, door gebeurtenissen die me nog lang bij zullen blijven.. 

Ik vroeg me af of het dan komt door de stress. Want mn vriend en ik lopen een beetje te flippen..

----------


## meiss

Je bent niet aan de pil neem ik aan, want dat zeg je er niet bij.
Een condoom is erg betrouwbaar, hij is bij mij nog nooit geknapt of gescheurt, maar ik ben ook altijd erg op mijn hoede.
Als jou vriend nog nooit klaar is gekomen in een condoom, en zeker niet in jou , is de kans erg klein dat jij zwanger bent geraakt.
Last van stress kan overal door komen, moeilijkheden thuis, op school, frustraties.
Waarschijnlijk dus door die gebeurtenissen die je nog lang bij zullen blijven zoals jij al zegt.
Als je bepaalde voedingstoffen niet binnenkrijgt, of je voeding word anders enz. kan het zijn dat je lichaam daar direct op reageert, waardoor je menstruatie iets vertraagd.
Maar onregelmatige ongesteldheid komt waanzinnig vaak voor.
Dus zorgen hoef je je daar niet over te maken.
Maar als je van alles zeker wil zijn, of je zwanger bent of niet, moet je zeker een zwangerschapstest halen, gewoon bij de etos of de kruidvat! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Het komt inderdaad heel vaak voor dat je menstruatie 's uitblijft...vooral de stress kan daar een grote oorzaak voor zijn...ik zou me proberen ontspannen en afwachten,of idd een test kopen...die zijn niet duur en ben je gelijk zeker!

Sterkte!!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Doewy

Ik ben inderdaad niet aan de pil. Is iets dat ik wel wil, maar zit met vrij strenge ouders. Gelukkig is het allemaal goed gekomen, ik zit hier in ieder geval niet met een klein hummeltje en abortus was ook niet van belang. 

Alsnog bedankt voor jullie reacties!

----------

